# Who else has their own apartment/house?



## OhhBabyBump

Sometimes I wish I could still live at home. I love having our own place and all but we're barely making it. I recently got a part time job and OH doesn't work, he watches Nikki during the day. I'm trying to get another part time job because after rent, electricity, gas, and diapers we have about $50 left :( the thing is I'm starting school in July and don't know if I can handle two jobs, being a full time student, and then coming home and cleaning, cooking, taking care of Nikki.. and all my coworkers still live at home and get to spend all their money on their new cars, nice phones, getting their nails done..

I love being independant and being able to say I pay for everything myself but it sucks when all my other friends with babies have their parents pay for everything and their babies get the beat toys and such. I'm not meaning to diss on anyone so please don't take it personally, just needed to vent a little :blush:


----------



## MummyMana

I still live with my parents but they don't pay for anything! I wish me and my partner had a house together, it drives me mad! We just can't afford it at the moment, he lost his job before Imogen was born :( believe me your lucky to have a place of your own, I'd much prefer to be struggling financially and have my family together :(


----------



## ClairAye

Me and OH live on our own, but he does work 6 day weeks too. It's not much help but I'd be more proud of myself paying for my child instead of having my parents pay for everything. But I have been there a lot and it is hard but somehow we've scraped by, I've been living on my own almost 2 years and with OH almost 1.5 years, it's definitely not easy.

Not much advice but lots of :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I moved out.of my moms and into a place with my DH when.I was 17. We were both working minimum wage jobs, barely getting by and cutting as many corners as possible....ad I mean like making $60 buy us groceries for TWO weeks. Its not been easy, and we are in a bit.of debt at the moment. Sometimes I wish I.could.go.back tobliving with my mom, so I could accomplish college and getting somewhere. So I understand! You work so hard to afford what you have, and then feel so shit about the fact that you cant get LO a thing extra, ever or that your birthday budget for them is mediocre, or that what they have under your christmas tree didnt come from you...... its an awful feeling somedays!


----------



## MamaBear93

DH and I have been together and on our own for 2 and a half years now and we have tried to move in with his parents twice and it just didn't work. It really makes me feel a hell of a lot better to know that DH and I can do it even if it is hard. He works six day weeks and we live on very low income but he wants me to stay at home until I finish school because I am in college. You always think the grass is greener on the other side, but most of the time, it's really not. I was 17 when he and I got together and I already had my daughter, he chose to be with us, and struggle with us. Just remember, if you work hard at making it better, it WILL get better. Keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## MommyGrim

OhhBabyBump said:


> Sometimes I wish I could still live at home. I love having our own place and all but we're barely making it. I recently got a part time job and OH doesn't work, he watches Nikki during the day. I'm trying to get another part time job because after rent, electricity, gas, and diapers we have about $50 left :( the thing is I'm starting school in July and don't know if I can handle two jobs, being a full time student, and *then coming home and cleaning, cooking, taking care of Nikki.. *and all my coworkers still live at home and get to spend all their money on their new cars, nice phones, getting their nails done..
> 
> I love being independant and being able to say I pay for everything myself but it sucks when all my other friends with babies have their parents pay for everything and their babies get the beat toys and such. I'm not meaning to diss on anyone so please don't take it personally, just needed to vent a little :blush:

Why isn't your OH doing that? I'm really not trying to offend, so I'm deeply sorry if I do, but if you are working during the day and your OH is out of work then that should be his job. :shrug: I mean, with us, OH works full time while I'm a SAHM, and it's my responsibility to take care of the house and cook. The only thing I really expect OH to do when he gets home is help some with DD, since she needs her daddy too, but other than that, it's _my_ job. Like I said, if I come off as rude, I'm really sorry, it's late and I'm tired but since you contribute financially, I feel it's only fair for him to contribute with the house, if you see what I'm saying?

If you're in the US have you looked into getting some assistance? Like WIC or going through SRS for cash assistance? (I think they're called Children and Families now) That may help you not be in such a crunch! I hope everything works out for you! :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

MommyGrim said:


> OhhBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could still live at home. I love having our own place and all but we're barely making it. I recently got a part time job and OH doesn't work, he watches Nikki during the day. I'm trying to get another part time job because after rent, electricity, gas, and diapers we have about $50 left :( the thing is I'm starting school in July and don't know if I can handle two jobs, being a full time student, and *then coming home and cleaning, cooking, taking care of Nikki.. *and all my coworkers still live at home and get to spend all their money on their new cars, nice phones, getting their nails done..
> 
> I love being independant and being able to say I pay for everything myself but it sucks when all my other friends with babies have their parents pay for everything and their babies get the beat toys and such. I'm not meaning to diss on anyone so please don't take it personally, just needed to vent a little :blush:
> 
> Why isn't your OH doing that? I'm really not trying to offend, so I'm deeply sorry if I do, but if you are working during the day and your OH is out of work then that should be his job. :shrug: I mean, with us, OH works full time while I'm a SAHM, and it's my responsibility to take care of the house and cook. The only thing I really expect OH to do when he gets home is help some with DD, since she needs her daddy too, but other than that, it's _my_ job. Like I said, if I come off as rude, I'm really sorry, it's late and I'm tired but since you contribute financially, I feel it's only fair for him to contribute with the house, if you see what I'm saying?
> 
> If you're in the US have you looked into getting some assistance? Like WIC or going through SRS for cash assistance? (I think they're called Children and Families now) That may help you not be in such a crunch! I hope everything works out for you! :flower:Click to expand...

It is the exact same for me I am in school and a SAHM I take care of the house while he works. The only chore he has around the house is to take out the trash. We work as a team and that works for us. He works full time and once I graduate I will be working and he will be in school. Then it will be his job to take care of the house until he gets out of school, but by then both the kids will be in school/daycare so the house wont be so dirty a lot :) To coexist well and not have one of you completely overwhelmed you have to come to an agreement that doesn't put too much pressure on either of you. It's not always easy but it works a lot better then the traditional way. Remember we are not our parents, and we can not live like them. This is a new generation and we will work our butts off to live comfortably and provide for our children:happydance:


----------



## lizmageeful

OH and I currently live at home with my parents but pay rent and for our own groceries, our part of the utilities bills, everything we need. We both work whenever we arnt in school (I work at a daycare that has allowed us to have a MAJOR discount on childcare cause were desperate), and in June OH goes to basic training for the army. Were planning to move on base when hes done so that we can move out but get the cheaper housing.


----------



## JessicaM123

I live at home with my oh and parents currently, but move into our new place in june. He works 5 days a week, and i am on maternity leave, so i get some sort of money too. We literally found a house round the corner from my mum and dad so its ideal really. I've paid for everything myself and wouldnt expect my parents to buy anything! agree with above, if you are working you should be coming home and taking nikki of your OH hands for a bit, but he should be cooking and cleaning!


----------



## OhhBabyBump

MommyGrim said:


> OhhBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could still live at home. I love having our own place and all but we're barely making it. I recently got a part time job and OH doesn't work, he watches Nikki during the day. I'm trying to get another part time job because after rent, electricity, gas, and diapers we have about $50 left :( the thing is I'm starting school in July and don't know if I can handle two jobs, being a full time student, and *then coming home and cleaning, cooking, taking care of Nikki.. *and all my coworkers still live at home and get to spend all their money on their new cars, nice phones, getting their nails done..
> 
> I love being independant and being able to say I pay for everything myself but it sucks when all my other friends with babies have their parents pay for everything and their babies get the beat toys and such. I'm not meaning to diss on anyone so please don't take it personally, just needed to vent a little :blush:
> 
> Why isn't your OH doing that? I'm really not trying to offend, so I'm deeply sorry if I do, but if you are working during the day and your OH is out of work then that should be his job. :shrug: I mean, with us, OH works full time while I'm a SAHM, and it's my responsibility to take care of the house and cook. The only thing I really expect OH to do when he gets home is help some with DD, since she needs her daddy too, but other than that, it's _my_ job. Like I said, if I come off as rude, I'm really sorry, it's late and I'm tired but since you contribute financially, I feel it's only fair for him to contribute with the house, if you see what I'm saying?
> 
> If you're in the US have you looked into getting some assistance? Like WIC or going through SRS for cash assistance? (I think they're called Children and Families now) That may help you not be in such a crunch! I hope everything works out for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Not rude at all! I wonder the same thing :shrug: . When he was working I watched Nikki, cleaned cooked, did laundry. I don't understand why he doesn't. Because being a stay at home parent is a job, unless you're sitting on your computer all day putting a bowl of cheerios on the high chair all day. Which is one of the reasons OH and I are having problems.

And I do get wic, and food assistance which helps out ALOT! I can't get cash because I have a job. I just wish OH would step up because I'm starting school soon and I know its possible to have two jobs go to school and take care of a household, but its not fair to me thar he doesn't have to do anything :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have a two bedroom, work and school too. I haven't lived with my parents in almost six years. In winter my hydro was so high I had 20$/month for food but lara never went without. Now that I'm able to work full time again we're fine :)


----------



## A132429

We have our own house and are living together a year and a half..OH works nights and Im doing a college course from home and have work exp once a week..At first it was really hard but weve got the hang of budgeting now..Id say you should tsalk to your OH because you cant be working doing college and cleaning while he just looks after the baby while your gone its not fair!He needs to contribute too and then things would be easier..Like I do all the cleaning etc..OH just brings out bins, sometimes does the dishes and lets me have a lie in if Im really tired but in general all of that is up to me.


----------



## magic93

I live at my dads house for now but I pay rent and help out with stuff for the house and pay for everything for me and my son.
Im looking at apartments right now tho because we dont have enough space and my dad smokes in the house which i am not comfortable with. Ive fallen in love with an apartment but its 900 a month and im not sure i can afford to live there but the only other place ive seen less is only 849 and the bedroom is wayy smaller. Its gunna be soo hard tho cuz I have noo financial help at all my boyfriend is in jail.
Jus wanna kno if any of you ladies on your own have any advice?


----------



## x__amour

We have our own apartment. It can be a big stressful sometimes but always worth it in my opinion.


----------



## zerolivia

OH & I have our own house and it can be really, really stressful at times. I was only working part time and he was working 2 part time jobs. I loved working part time because I made enough to help out a lot but I also got to spend a lot of time with my child. Then OH started to want more & more things and we needed more income. Luckily, I was I offered a full time position but I really don't like it. I kinda hold a grudge against him for making me be away from my kid all day 5 days a week. Plus, he's not even working as much so we're in the exact same position as we were in. 
Sorry, I'm sorta ranting. 
But anyway. As much as I hate working this much, having my own place is really awesome and I'm grateful. I proved to everyone I can do it. I am 20 years old, and I have my entire life together. My parents can't even say that. I am so proud of myself. It was not easy, but it's soooo worth it.


----------



## littlerhody95

My boyfriend and I have our own apartment that's just barely big enough to house us and my son, now we're adding another little one to the crew. It's tough some times, but I've paid for everything from the first day my son was born. As nice as it would be if I had help, I feel proud to say that I support my family. My boyfriend works a few hours a week, but nothing major, he spends most of his time off taking care of Sean for me. Although we may not have the best things, it's enough to get us by right now and I think that's all that matters. Sean's still little enough that big name things don't bother him, so I don't stress. Though I do miss girl time and even just time to myself, I just keep reminding myself that my family is worth it.


----------



## KatieMichhele

Me and my partner have a house and have lived here for about 14 months before that we lived at my mums and before I fell pregnant we lived at his mums so have been living together for about 2 years now. As he's out of work atm we both do housestuff and look after Alexandra quite equally but he's getting his sia liscense in around 4 weeks and has a job waiting after that so im pretty sure he's going to not do as much to help but still some stuff atm moneys tight but hopefully this job should be brilliant even after tax and all its still good money xx


----------



## Joss_Taylor

It can be really hard having your own place when you see so many other people your age still living at home with there kids our out having fun. But at least you can say you have your life together. My fiancé and I have been together 4+ years, our son just turned two months old and we just purchased a three bedroom home. While I was pregnant we lived with my Mom so we could save money, it was really helpful but I wouldn't trade anything for our own place. I love knowing I'm only 21 and I've got my life together. I don't wanna sound pushy but you should ask OH to help out some. My fiancé works two jobs so I can stay home with LO. In return I do all the housework, minus yard work, take care of LO and manage our finances. He'll take over with LO when he gets home so I can get other house work done or take a nap. It works out great, and even though we'd all like to think of ourselves as superwoman, we can't do everything. Good luck with school.


----------



## mayb_baby

Me and OH live in our own place, he works 5days a week 5am-7pm and still manages to help out with housework and Michael. I am at university, I do the laundry, cooking and cleaning but he will help do dishes or hoover etc. when he gets in from work as I am off so often.
Sorry for sounding rude but instead of you killing yourself with two part time jobs, I think your OH should be looking for hours that suit you being at home.
If you are starting school you will need time to study and if your OH is sat at home with his daughter all day he could easily have the housework and food ready for when you come home. :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I feel the exact same way :hugs:

When I lived with my parents, I really appreciated all of their help. They always helped me out and took care of my LO when I had homework to do or when I needed a break. Thankfully I still live close, but the idea of how much $$$ we lose because OH and I live together is astounding. We literally have little to nothing left. It doesn't help that we don't live like we are poor, we eat out a lot and buy a lot of unnecessary things that we don't really need. I do regret getting my own place. I like the independence and I think my parents appreciate that we no longer live there, but I do miss having money to spend on getting my hair done, buying new clothes, etc...


----------



## beanzz

I have housing benefit to help me out atm but I'm still left with hardly anything at the end of the month. I will be returning to work soon so I don't really know how much help I'll get, really hoping I'm not in a worse situation but it will be SO nice to earn some money again instead of just living off tax payers money.

Whatever struggles we go through as parents it's all worth it :) as long as you have enough to get essentials your LO doesn't need the best or the most toys, she'll be happier spending time playing with you :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I know how you feel.. me and my OH have our own house, he works 5-6 days a week but once the bills and food and essentials are paid for there isn't usually anything else left at the moment! I just keep on telling myself that it's a temporary situation. I'm not always going to be a SAHM to a toddler and in years to come I'll have finished studying and will be working too and that's when we'll have our money and go on nice holidays and such. 

I hate doing housework though, I seem to spend ALL DAY cleaning and tidying and washing up and hanging laudry out and scrubbing toilets and sweeping and ughhhh I had no idea how hard a toddler and a house together is!! xx


----------



## fl00b

I don't live with my OH and he works 6 days a week 9am-10pm. His work is only helping out a friend who gives him £40, so its not actually employment. He also thinks that he isn't expected to look after Finley so goes away on weekends spending the money he's earnt instead of helping out. I'm a full time student, I've got a flat to look after whilst battling a mental disorder. Its hard but hey, we're strong.


----------



## Jennaxo

I do now. Moving in Friday!


----------

